# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  zmiana prezerwatywy a możliwość przeniesienia plemników

## WitchGlow

Hej.

Kochałam się z moim chłopakiem prawdopodobnie podczas dni płodnych (_dwa dni po tym czułam ból jajnika który uznaję za owulację, kiedyś już tak miałam_) i po pierwszym wytrysku poza mną (_nie miał na sobie gumki a stało się to podczas pettingu_) powierzchownie wytarł czubek penisa i po jakichś 3 minutach nałożył prezerwatywę i znowu się kochaliśmy (_wytrysk w gumce ale poza mną_). następnie wytarł penisa i tez po ok 3-4 min założył gumkę i jeszcze raz się kochaliśmy (_znowu wytrysk poza mną w gumce_).

Mam w związku z tym pytanie. Czy podczas zakładania gumki plemniki mogły przenieść się na prezerwatywę i czy mogło dojść do zapłodnienia? Czy jest to raczej mało prawdopodobne? (_Uściślając było tak, że przy zakładaniu gumka trochę zjeżdżała i dotknęłam penisa, później gumkę itd aż przestała się zwijać.... później on robił podobnie gdy sam zakładał za drugim razem..._) Chcę zaznaczyć, że po wytrysku w gumce penis był cały w spermie, ale został wytarty chusteczką.

Bardzo proszę o odpowiedzi  :Frown:  Czy jest jakiś powód do niepokoju?  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ma mieć miejsce kolejny stosunek, partner powinien umyć penisa i ręce, ale i tak szanse na ciążę wg mnie minimalne.

----------


## Karaoke

Ciąży nie ma.

----------


## WitchGlow

chyba za bardzo się stresuje  :Frown:  jeszcze myślę o tym czy dokładnie wytarł spermę z okolic włosów łonowych...czy jeśli coś by tam zostało to czy przy długich stosunkach coś mogłoby się przenieść do środka pochwy?  :Frown:

----------


## Karaoke

Żeby doszło do zapłodnienia to nasienie musi dostać się do pochwy. Plemniki nie są takie sprytne żeby przeskoczyć z włosów łonowych. Wyluzuj.

----------


## WitchGlow

nie chodzi o przeskoczenie...po prostu stosunek był głęboki i włosy dotykały mojego krocza...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spokojnie, teraz doszukujesz się sytuacji, które pewnie wogóle nie miały miejsca, oczywiście, zawsze trzeba uważać, ale nie wpadajmy w skrajności. Zajście w ciążę, bez pełnego wytrysku w pochwie, jest rzadkością, z jakiegoś powodu natura wyposażyła meżczyzn w wytrysk a nie np. wypływ nasienia, oraz jakaś ilość i jakość plemników też jest konieczna w partii wytrysku, w rezultacie zapładnia jeden plemnik, ale aby mógł  dotrzeć do komórki jajowej ten jeden, potrzeba tysiące innych, które mają też swoje zadania do wykonania po drodze.  Jeśli nawet jakaś tam ilość plemników, gdzieś się zawieruszyła to naprawdę wątpię aby miały szanse na przeżycie i zdziałanie czegokolwiek, ja również stawiam na brak ciąży  :Smile:  Długość stosunków nie ma tu znaczenia.

----------


## WitchGlow

rozmawiałam o tym z moim chłopakiem i sytuacje miały miejsce  :Frown:  wiesz martwię się bo moja ciocia zaliczyła podobną wpadkę. używała gumki - nie pękła, nie zsunęła się a ciąża była. i nie, nie straszyła mnie, nie miałaby powodu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście, można mieć pecha, jakiś procent ryzyka istnieje jeśli widoczna ilość nasienia zostanie na prezerwatywie czy wprowadzona do pochwy, co do sytuacji cioci to być może tak właśnie było, dlatego zasady higieny w takich sytuacjach są wskazane. W tym wypadku, już sami musicie odpowiedzeć sobie na pytanie, jak to wyglądało, jeśli na włosach łonowych czy prezerwatywie były widoczne ślady spermy, jeśli nie minęło 72h, możecie udać się po receptę na escapelle.

----------


## WitchGlow

no właśnie nie wiemy czy były to ilości duże bo wszystko działo się bardzo szybko. wiem tylko tyle, że penis po zdjęciu gumki był cały w spermie która została wytarta (ale czy dokładnie to nie wiem...) i tak było dwa razy... Daliśmy się ponieść  :Frown:  i już za późno na tabletkę  :Frown:  gdyby chociaż te plemniki miały szansę zginąć podczas bycia na zewnątrz ciała, ale jak pisałam wszystko odbyło się szybko i nie mieliśmy wtedy dostępu do łazienki  :Frown:

----------


## WitchGlow

chłopak za to dokładnie wytarł obie dłonie i po seksie jeszcze pieścił mnie w środku palcem, ale to już chyba nie stanowiło zagrożenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz, no trudno powiedzieć, jakieś ryzyko jest, bo samo wytarcie może nie wystarczyć, ile mineło od zdarzenia i jak długie masz cykle, w którym dniu cyklu to miało miejsce, może ustalimy % ryzyka.

----------


## WitchGlow

cykle mam nieregularne ale robiłam notatki z 2 lat i ogólnie powinnam mieć cykl 35-36 dniowy. ten cykl zaczął się 29 lipca. zdarzenie miało miejsce 17 sierpnia, 19 sierpnia cały dzień czułam ból jajnika, 20 i 21 sierpnia jajnik pobolewał lekko może 3 razy w ciągu całego dnia i dzisiaj czuję się dobrze. mierzyłam rano temperaturę i od 17stego do wczoraj wynosiła 36,8-36,9 a dzisiaj było to 37,1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli dni płodne wypadają Ci od ok. 13 do 25 dc - dość długie cykle,  zdarzenie miało miejsce 20 dc, więc  faktycznie były to dni płodne, być może  nawet około owulacji, albo przed. Może jeśli czułaś kłucie w podbrzuszu dwa dni później, jeśli coś się "tam" dostało, być może nie dotrwało do owulacji. Teraz temperatura może być wyższa, w drugiej fazie cyklu tak jest, zaraz przed okresem spada. Jeśli jest ciąża, to temp. będzie utrzymywała się na wyższym poziomie cały czas. Pozostaje tylko czekać, na okres lub na początku września zrobić test ciążowy. Ale wg mnie szanse na ciąże nie są duże, aczkolwiek jeśli faktycznie coś tam zostało "upaćkane" spermą i wprowadzone do pochwy, to ryzyko małe jest.

----------


## WitchGlow

a zrobienie testu ciążowego tydzień po stosunku da wynik poprawny?  :Frown:  czy muszę czekać dłużej?  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem, że to oczekiwanie jest trudne, ale tydzień po stosunku nie ma sensu, bo wynik może wyjść fałszywy, minimum powinno minąć 14-16 dni, albo w terminie spodziewanej miesiączki, która się nie pojawi.

----------

